# BEST BEAR UNIT FOR SPOT & STALK or CALLING



## jungle (May 10, 2008)

So, if all indications were such that you were guaranteed a tag, _all else being equal_ of course, for:

1. La Sal Mtns Dalores Triangle Spring
2. La Sal Mtns Dalores Triangle Fall
3. San Juan Spring

Which one would you choose for Spot and Stalk and/or calling? Why?

Anybody really believe those predator strike.com guys can really call in bears?


----------



## Dekashika (Oct 23, 2007)

If it were me, I would pick San Juan. I only say that because I have seen 3 bears there without the aid of dogs or baiting. In my case, I wouldn't even call it "spot and stalk", but rather just spot. I have seen a bear on the LaSals while hunting other game, but they seem to be pretty darn thick on the San Juan unit. They were decent bears also. 

Good Luck.


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

San Jaun if I had to pick from your list,,,,,La Sal is just to busy......

I believe the very best spot and stalk bear hunt for 2010 is the road less Books......
NO hounds,,,,NO bait hunters,,,,,,,,NO PEOPLE,,,,,,Lots of bears.


----------



## Kevin D (Sep 15, 2007)

goofy elk said:


> I believe the very best spot and stalk bear hunt for 2010 is the road less Books......
> NO hounds,,,,NO bait hunters,,,,,,,,NO PEOPLE,,,,,,Lots of bears.


+1


----------



## kk11 (Sep 17, 2007)

+ 2 Boolcliffs or La Sal Fall.


----------

